# OK, Freemotion.  I am back.



## redtailgal (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## elevan (Jun 2, 2011)

((((BIG HUGS))))


----------



## PJisaMom (Jun 2, 2011)

When it rains...

FWIW, I am terribly sorry over the very, very difficult time you've had of late.... I've been following your goatie adventures from day one and like most everyone here, have been with you for the ups and downs.  

Just wanted to let you know that better times *have* to be ahead... right?  I mean.... really?  Hang in there!

Oh... and I think your Father-in-law sucks. 

That is all.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Jun 3, 2011)

PJisaMom said:
			
		

> When it rains...
> 
> FWIW, I am terribly sorry over the very, very difficult time you've had of late.... I've been following your goatie adventures from day one and like most everyone here, have been with you for the ups and downs.
> 
> ...


X2

((((((more hugs)))))


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 3, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> PJisaMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jun 3, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X4, sorry baby. hang in there.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 3, 2011)

You've been through so much.  I'm very sorry to hear it and wish you much happiness in the future.  It's coming...


----------



## freemotion (Jun 3, 2011)

Hang in there, gal!  Can you get your hubby to stomp his feet and get in Dad's face and refuse to get rid of the goats?  If he doesn't, your life will be ruled as long as you are there.  I'm so sorry that FIL is adding insult to injury.

I also understand mourning the garlic!  How can a "farmer" plow up a crop?  Hmmmph!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## mossyStone (Jun 3, 2011)

Hold On Ang, there is light at the end of this tunnel your in....

Things have a way of always working out even when we can't see it now....


as for as FIL daddy dearest he better take stock in Karma he is do


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 3, 2011)

I am so sorry.  Loosing hoover was bad enough...now to lose the land too?  That's really bad.  My kids both live on my land.  It will be theirs some day but I won't deed it to them until I am gone.  This way they can't mortgage it and lose it or sell it.  But we did go though years ago on the plat and decide where each one's "property lines" are so there is no disputing it.


----------



## warthog (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## terrilhb (Jun 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss and all the things happening. Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## jessica117 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hang in there Ang!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Jun 4, 2011)

Things have got to get better!!! I sympathize the pain you're going through with wanting horses, cows, goats, etc.... I keep telling myself, good things come to those who wait. So I keep waiting till we can afford to move or buy our neighbors land. AND, live vicariously through the nice people on here  Hang in there!


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 4, 2011)

So sorry too.........But, please don't keep up with the grouch....it won't improve your situation.

Let's reality prevail and instead of being miserable, think how to make a best of it.
You mentioned "few acres of woods".  Great!

We started with empty land, nothing but woods.
Ok - so we hired few friends, bought them a bottle of whisky, some food and couple of chain saws....

They were working few weekends in a row. Sizeable chunk of land got cleared. But there was very scrumpy to none grass. We keept on throwing grass seeds....

Now we lave a lucious, green field. 
When you put you mind to it, you can do it too!


----------



## Wishin2BElswheyr (Jun 4, 2011)

My first post must be to this thread.
We are not in the exact same boat, but I've felt awful for the last 2 weeks, just bad at life. 
Hang in there with me! We can make it, those goats LOVE you and NEED you. Don't distance yourself from anyone/anything because you are afraid to lose them. And these people seem to be great people full of encouragement and support.


----------



## elevan (Jun 4, 2011)

Wishin2BElswheyr said:
			
		

> My first post must be to this thread.
> We are not in the exact same boat, but I've felt awful for the last 2 weeks, just bad at life.
> Hang in there with me! We can make it, those goats LOVE you and NEED you. Don't distance yourself from anyone/anything because you are afraid to lose them. And these people seem to be great people full of encouragement and support.


Absolutely! There is not a mountain that cannot be climbed with enough determination.

Welcome to the forum Wishin2BElswheyr!


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 4, 2011)

............


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 4, 2011)

I love your stories....


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2011)

Roll Farms do you have Kiko stock?  I am looking for a buck kid.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 5, 2011)

I have some kiko / % kiko does, no bucks - so no pure Kiko, sorry.

Jodie100 does, though....


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2011)

I am looking for a buck, percentage would be alright if a Saanen or Alpine cross. I saw your In address, I can drive that far or to Ohio. With gas prices as they are even that has to be budgeted.

Jodie 100 is on here?


----------

